# NEED TIPS FOR TAILRACE



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I usually fish on honey hole and upstream dam for few years,on my serect spots and never go far to south Missiour River about less 3 miles. Today my friend and I went south about five miles, I found two pockets (island) and can't find 20 feet depth, there was average 5-15 depth feet. I wonder anybody been fishing south? if you have secert spots then will share you my serect spots. PM ME.....


----------

